# Thermocell/Popup blind question?????????



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm planning to uses my thermocell this weekend after having to have blood and interveinous fluids restored from last weekend. 

So my question is, do those of you hunting from a popup blind place the thermocell in the blind, or upwind of the blind?

Hell, I'll spray off and take my chances this weekend if I have too, but those bastards suck!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Dude,.....put the thermocell in your blind!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Use the thermacell, but use caution. If you begin to feel light headed or nauseous turn it off immediately and open up as much ventilation as you can.

I posted up on this subject a few weeks ago.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=236341&highlight=Thermacell+blind


----------



## MHMRanch (Jun 29, 2009)

fire up you thermacell throw it on the floor and hunt ,I do it all the time and have no problems


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks Peddler.

Good information in your other post. That's basically what I figured. I will gie it a try outside of my blind. As much as we stress safety at work, it rubs off on you at home. this is a no brainer.

kd


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

My Bro in Law used his last weekend in his double bull and said it made him dizzy and sickly feeling. I don't think I would reccomend it. Carbon Monoxide poisoning maybe. I hear dryer sheet's help.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

As long as you have an upwind and down wind window open your not going to notice it much if any. Myself and my grandson both hunted last year from one of the small dome type pop up's and we used one every time we went out. Granted it was the smaller unit of the two but they both use the same size canister, and repellent pad. Had deer come by us from just about every direction and never got noticed. 

Try it out at the house if you have a chance, then you will know before you hit the woods. The issue we had was the mosquitoes would get in under the edges of the pop up and be there when we got inside in the morning. With the screen on the windows you shouldn't alert anything unless it has it's noe up to it anyway. 

However you use it, do it because t makes you warm and fuzzy and don't worry about how anyone else feels about it.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I leave my mesh windows up and haven't had a problem this year. When I'm in my box blind I run the thermacell for a couple minutes to run any skeeters out then turn it off.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! Putting it outside the blind is like hunting deer with no broadhead...it won't work.

It's not going to hurt you in a pop up stand if you have your shooting windows open. Do not hunt with windows behind you and in front of you or you'll blow your scent all over God's creation...just the shooting windows.

Put the Thermacell on the ground beneath the two open windows. You won't smell it unless the wind is in your face but the mosquitos will leave you alone. I would think that anyone who has a reaction to the Thermacell would be allergic to what makes it work, it's possible. We've been using them since they first came out and have never had a problem.

Best invention for mosquito weather hunting ever made.

TH


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

can you hear him now?



Trouthunter said:


> LOL! Putting it outside the blind is like hunting deer with no broadhead...it won't work.
> 
> It's not going to hurt you in a pop up stand if you have your shooting windows open. Do not hunt with windows behind you and in front of you or you'll blow your scent all over God's creation...just the shooting windows.
> 
> ...


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Hell I was in a stand 16 feet up Saturday evening wishing I had two more to go with the one i had hooked to the hand rail. The wind was switching directions and those fruit bat sized vampire mosquitoes would simply change sides to get away from it. 

They ran me outta there before dark. Didn't hurt my feelings too much however as I saw more in the 20 minutes after leaving the stand than I did the three or so hours I sat it. 

Use you own judgment with them, for me however I never hit the woods with out one.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

for the record, it seemed to work great in the blind with me. i could definitely tell when the pad wore out. It was like someone flipped a switch, and the vampires materialized from everywhere. Unfortunately, i left my additional pads on the table at the lease. 

THAT WILL NOT HAPPEN AGAIN!


----------

